# Roland Stika for cutting vinyl transfers???



## joe_llama (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can use a roland stika sx-8 for small vinyl tranfers, or will it only cut vinyl stickers? If it only cuts stickers does it do a good job as I would consider buying it and experimenting with selling decals.

Anyone know how this machine performs?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know about the stika but if it cuts sign vinyl, it should cut heat press vinyl also. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

yes it will - i used one until i upgraded to a gx-24


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

The Roland Stika is a magnificent little machine - we used one for 13 years before upgrading to the bigger GX-24. 
The software it comes with (CutStudio) supports cutting around printed transfers.

The only thing I would advise is buying the slightly larger SV-12 and not the SV-8.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jge said:


> The Roland Stika is a magnificent little machine - we used one for 13 years before upgrading to the bigger GX-24.
> The software it comes with (CutStudio) supports cutting around printed transfers.
> 
> The only thing I would advise is buying the slightly larger SV-12 and not the SV-8.


Just so I'm sure I understand you I could print a heat transfer design and then cut it out with this machine and the software?


----------



## jjstahl3 (Aug 20, 2008)

If you want to print a inkjet transfer and then cut around the shape with the stika - NO- or at least it would be a total nightmare to get the stika to line up the cut path with the printed image
if you want to cut vinyl heat transfer materials - yes these would be solid colors

to cut around a inkjet transfer you will need something like the gx-24 which has a eye to line up targets you print with the transfer so you can cut around the transfer


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jjstahl3 said:


> If you want to print a inkjet transfer and then cut around the shape with the stika - NO- or at least it would be a total nightmare to get the stika to line up the cut path with the printed image
> if you want to cut vinyl heat transfer materials - yes these would be solid colors
> 
> to cut around a inkjet transfer you will need something like the gx-24 which has a eye to line up targets you print with the transfer so you can cut around the transfer


Thanks Jay i wanted to do the inkjet transfers


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes I have one of those. Like the others said you can cut shapes but it is not going to print


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

The SV-12 can cut around already printed designs very easily - if you PM me with your email addresses I can email you the manual I've written for my customers on how to do it. I'm on the other end of the planet to all of you (South Africa) so there's no conflict of interest for me.

You open your design in Roland CutStudio and trace it. You then print your design from the roland CutStudio software and it will add 3 x targets to the printed page. You then put the printed transfer into the cutter and manually align each target with the software (it's extemely easy to do). Then cut it. 

It's a piece of cake and produces excellent results.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

so basically you're contour cutting around the image?


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I am and it works great !


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm searching to get another cutter..so let me get this straight...you can actually print out an image on opaque transfer paper....and use the cutter to contour the said image? without an optical eye?


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes. I know it's hard to believe, but yes we do. You can download my instructions - I'm not done with them, but you can read them anyway - it's a small download - 500K- RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks! I'm gotta download it later, as I am at work... How difficult is it to do?


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Almost as simple as brushing your teeth.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

How difficult do you think the attached would be to contour cut..


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

tdprout said:


> How difficult do you think the attached would be to contour cut..


There's not an attachment


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah..was at work when I posted...let me try it again


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

As my kid would say "easy peasy, lemon squeasy"


----------

